# Konoha Theatre Mafia IV: Avatar: The Last Airbender Mafia Game |Sign Up Thread|



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Avatar: The Last Airbender - Mafia Sign Up Thread



_The war had been going on for one hundred years. Aang had been in suspended animation for the entirety of it, and had only recently been released. He had come so far from when he started his journey. Though there was sadness and depression along the way -- the discovery of the Southern Air Temple being destroyed by the Fire Nation and his beloved teacher Monk Gyatso being killed come to mind -- there had also been hope. He had met Katara, Sokka and Toph. He had learned the elements, even if he hadn't mastered all of them yet. He was going to bring down the Fire Nation's tyrannical rule and restore peace to the world, something he failed to do at Ba Sing Se, thanks to Azula with help from her brother Zuko. He had failed once.

He wasn't going to fail the world a second time._​
First-come, first-served basis. This game is semi-invite, and availability of spots is subject to change. Player cap is fifty.

For those who don't know how it works, read this guide and understand before putting your name down for consideration.

For those who are interested, here's the roles list:


*Spoiler*: _Avatar: The Last Airbender Role List_ 




*Avatar: The Last Airbender Mafia Game*
_The fate of the world rests on his shoulders..._​
Roles:

*Town (Team Avatar)*

*Aang (Jack of All Trades)* - The world's last hope against the domineering Fire Nation, Aang is the Avatar. Due to his responsibility, he has mastery over all four bending abilities:

_Air-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to silently follow a player for a night using his glider, and see who they ran into.

_Water-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to form a protective cocoon around a player for an entire night phase.

_Fire-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to kill one player, engulfing them in a stream of flames.

_Earth-bending_: Utilizing this art, Aang is able to trap a player in a dome of earth, rendering them unable to do anything for the entire night phase.

Given his natural affinity for air-bending, it is the only ability of his that cannot be role-bocked.

Avatar State: Once Aang enters this form, he is at his most powerful...and most vulnerable. Should he be killed while in the Avatar State, the Avatar cycle shall come to an end. 

_Nigh-Bulletproof_: Aang is bulletproof to almost anything. The only thing he cannot protect from is Azula's lightning bending attack. 

_Avatar's Might_: His attacks during this state are unblockable/avoidable.

_Divine Judgement_: Any target that Aang targets for a kill will be killed no matter what. This includes things such as being bullet proof. 

*Katara (Doctor)* - Using her healing abilities thanks to her waterbending, Katara is able to protect one player from harm every night. She is not able to protect herself, or the same person for consecutive night phases. Should anyone on Team Avatar be killed, Katara has the ability to revive them using the spirit healing water from the special oasis. It is a one-time use.

*Toph Bei Fong (Lie Detector/Roleblocker)* - Due to her prodigious earth bending, Toph is able to sense someone's heartbeat and breathing rate via the ground. Toph can send in a post of a player she finds suspicious, and the Game Moderator will inform her on whether or not the player was lying. This ability does not work on any of Azula's posts, due to her conniving abilities as a consummate liar (she is able to lie as easily as she breathes). Due to her skill as the world's only metal-bender, Toph is able to negate the actions of a player once every night. This cannot be used in conjunction with her lie-detecting ability.

*Sokka (Cop)* - Being a master of disguise, Sokka can impersonate an actual cop to investigate one person per night and figure out their role. He has the ability to deflect an attack twice, thanks to his boomerang.

*Appa*  (Bulletproof) - Huge flying Sky Bison, the Avatar's first pet. Due to his immense size, he is bulletproof. As a result, he is only killable via the lynch route.

*Momo (Jester) * - The lemur pet of the Avatar is always up to its antics. As such, the goal of the player who has this role is to get lynched. As a special catch, they are only allowed twenty posts per phase, and cannot hint at their role or others. S/he will win if s/he gets lynched, but the game shall continue. He loses if he dies any other way.

*Suki (Tracker):* Using her skills as a Kyoshi warrior, Suki is able to follow one person each night phase. If anyone interacts with them, she will know it. However, she will not know what occured between them.

*Yue (Sacrificer)* - Has the ability to sacrifice herself for the Avatar/any member of Team Avatar, provided they are fatally targeted. She chooses who.

*Note: The Eight Members of Team Avatar are unable to kill each other. Any attack performed upon a teammate will fail.*



*Hawky (Communicator)* - Hawky is Sokka's pet messenger bird. He is able to communicate with Sokka, and transfer a message from Sokka to a player of Sokka's choosing. He can act as the bridge between finding 

*Piandao (One-shot cop)* - Thanks to his connections with the informed and influential Order of the White Lotus, Piandao is capable of investigating a role once. This ability to investigate will work 100%, as it bypasses roleblocks and all other forms of protection.

*Foamy Mouth Guy (Bomb)* - If a person is killed by lynch then the last person to vote for them is killed. If the bomb is killed during the night then they will kill their attacker. This does not work on bulletproofs.

*Dock/Xu/Bushi (Skitzo)* - Dock, Xu, and Bushi are the same person. But he doesn't know that. The Skitzo, unable to control his personality or actions (only those he performs it on), has the ability to use the following  skills: kill, investigate, role block and protect. Each skill has a 25% chance of being used and is selected at random.

*Jeong Jeong (Paranoid Cop)* - Seeing his elemental art of Firebending as a curse, Jeong Jeong condemns almost everyone and everything because of it. Due to this, any investigation he enacts receives a guilty result.

*Teo (Naive Cop)* - Being a thirteen-year-old, upbeat kid, Teo is hopeful for The War to end. Due to this, everyone he investigates comes up as innocent.
*Cabbage Merchant (Lightning Rod)* -  Just like his precious cabbage carts seem to suffer from being constantly broken, all attacks on the Nexus are redirected to this him. 

*King Bumi (Ostrich Horse Drive / Bus Driver / Roleblocker)* - Using his mastered Earthbending skills, King Bumi is capable of subtly switchng two people around. If A is targeted, any actions will instead be acted on B. Due to his mastery of the art, he is able to Earthbend through role-blocks and negate all actions for an entire cycle (one day and night phase).

*Hakoda (Governor)* - Katara and Sokka's father, Hakoda, is a charismatic leader of the rebellious faction against the Fire Nation. Due to his influence and inspiring speech, he has the ability to stop a lynch from taking place. Cannot save a person twice. The governor also has the special ability to direct a lynch to another player of his/her own choosing - this ability works only twice, however.

*Aunt Wu (Fortune Teller)* - Using her cloud-reading divination and oracle bone-cracking ceremonies, Aunt Wu is capable of providing prophecies in regards to the mafia's actions every other night. The Game Mod will post the actions the mafia intends to do, and it is up to the town to either heed her prediction and act accordingly, or disregard it. It only has a 33% chance of being correct and dependeable.

*The Blue Spirit (Thief)* - Using stealthy skills, the player is able to steal an item relating to the role of the person he stole from. For example, he's liable to steal a stiletto from Mai or a Boomerang from Sokka.

*The Mechanist (Inventor)* - The eccentric father of Teo, the Mechanist is able to invent objects for a one-time use to help out the town. He is able to select an option from the choices presented by the Game Mod, and it will be incorporated into the write-up.

*Oma and Shu (Masons/Lovers)* - They know who the other is. If one dies, the other gains a one-shot killing ability and will angrily kill someone in retribution before dying from a broken heart.

*Haru (Priest)* - Haru is the son of Tyro, and furious at the Fire Nation for taking away his father. As such, he is only able to vote if it is the final one cast. In other words, if his vote will make it a lynch, he is allowed to do so. Should Katara make a speech in the thread speaking of empowerment and fighting back for the Earth Kingdom's rights and freedom, he and Tyro will be able to perform one, large-scale act of Earth-bending that will randomly take out one of the Dai Li.

*Tyro (Actor)* - Due to his years of imprisonment on a metal rig, Tyro has given up on the notion of defeating and defying the Fire Nation/Fire Benders. Due to this, if his vote will condemn someone to death, he is not allowed to cast it.Should Katara make a speech in the thread speaking of empowerment and fighting back for the Earth Kingdom's rights and freedom, he and Tyro will be able to perform one, large-scale act of Earth-bending that will randomly take out one of the Dai Li.

*Smellerbee (Double Voter)* - She does the talking for Longshot, and can understand him. As such, Longshot is allowed to PM Smellerbee and vice versa. They can discuss for whom Longshot would wish "his" vote to go down for, but Smellerbee has the final say.

*Longshot (Super Voter/Voteless)* - He's never spoken in the series, aside from one sentence in honour of his leader, Jet, when he was killed. As such, the moment Jet dies, Longshot has the power to cast a vote which will supercede all other votes and have that player lynched -- only the Governor can stop it. Aside from that, he is generally a voteless townie, to reflect his usual silence.

*Kyoshi Warriors (Five)* - Generic townies. Sorry, couldn't think up any more roles for you guys. 




*Mafia (Fire Nation)*


*Azula (Mafia Godfather/Jack of All Trades):* Princess Azula utilizes her cunning wit and clever strategies to dominate her opponents through fear and intimidation. She has several tools at her disposal to wisely use to her advantage:

_Fire-bending_: Using her prodigious ability at the art of bending fire, Azula is able to injure one player per night (provided she has not used lightning bending the previous night). They will not be killed, but they will not be able to cast a vote.

_Lightning-bending_: Taking her fire-bending to the next level, Azula mastered the technique that few fire-benders have. With this rare skill, she is able to kill a player and the corpse is charred to the point its unrecognizable -- hence the role shall be hidden. She is only able to use this ability once every two night phases. She can not use this ability if she did so the previous phase.

_Evasion_: For the following night phase after Azula lightning-bends, she is incapable of using any move. Should she choose, she is able to escape for the night, using her agility and physical prowess to avoid any attacks.

_Persuasion_: Azula's cunning treachery gives her a way with words that would turn even the most loyal of followers into her own personal hench men. She is allowed to PM the GM the name of a player once every three nights, and convert them to the mafia faction. If anyone of Team Avatar (Aang, Katara, Toph, Sokka, Suki, Yue, Appa and Momo) is contacted, the conversion immediately fails, but Azula's identity is not exposed. She also appears innocent to all investigations.

*Ty Lee (Role Blocker)* - Azula's cheerful companion, Ty Lee is a gymnast and is thoroughly familiar with the body. By attacking one's pressure points, she is able to effectively sideline one player from the game per night phase.

*Mai (Hitman)* - Skillful in the art of stilettos, Mai wields frightening accuracy when targeting an opponent. Every other night, she is able to select a target and mercilessly slaughter them in the following day phase. Her abilities cannot be blocked.

*The Dai Li (3):* Originally loyal to Long Feng, they saw Azula's prowess and feared her, opting to serve under her instead of facing her wrath. They collectively get together and discuss who they want to investigate. Once they've agreed upon a target, they PM it to the GM, who informs them of that person's role. They report this to Azula as soon as they find out.

*Second Mafia*

*Admiral Zhao (Mafia Godfather/Assassin)* - Hunting for the Avatar, and looking to take Zuko's head, Admiral Zhao is a ruthless commander of a Fire Nation fleet. Each night, Zhao is able to submit a name of a player he wants dead. He is not immune to any targetings, however, including attacks.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Roleblocker)* - Has the ability to negate someone's actions for the night.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Cop)* - Has the ability to investigate anyone.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Doctor)* - Has the ability to protect anyone.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Framer)* - Has the ability to frame another player.

*Fire Nation Soldier (Bodyguard)* - If anyone on his faction is targeted, he will die in his stead.


*Independent*

*Zuko (Assassin)* - Hunting down the Avatar, as well as trying to avoid his psychotic little sister, Zuko vows to take the Avatar's head. He is able to send the name of a player to the GM, and a day kill shall be performed. If he targets the Avatar once and fails, he is converted to a town member (and retains his role?). He knows who Iroh is.

*Iroh (Nexus)* - Having studied the redirecting methods of Water-benders, Iroh has developed a technique to redirect lightning-bending. By extension, he is able to redirect any attack that targets him. He does not choose who he targets. Should Zuko be converted, he also joins Team Avatar. He knows who Zuko is.

*Hama (Serial Killer)* - Furious at the slayings of her Southern Watertribe long ago, Hama had escaped prison and mastered the insidious art of taking water-bending to the next level -- Blood-bending. Using this ability, she is able to slaughter player per night.

*Jet (Survivor/One-Shot Vigilante)* - He didn't survive in the series...maybe he will here? He's bullet-proof, just to give him a fighting chance, as well as the ability to kill someone once with his hook swords.

*June (Tracker)* - Due to her control over the Nyla, the Shirshu, June is able to track down anyone or anything. She can track one player per night and see whom they interacted with. She has no allegiance, and rents her service to the highest paying bidder. As such, she is able to help out and win with either town or mafia.

*Master Yu (Coward/Suicide Bomber)* - He hides behind people and any action aimed at him instead is inacted upon the person he hid behind. If he hides behind mafia, he dies. Before this, however, he is informed he is about to die during the night phase and is allowed to place a bomb upon someone during that same night phase. It is not immune to roleblocks or protection. The victim of the bombing will be revealed at next day phase's close, in conjunction with whoever is getting lynched.

*The Painted Lady (Guardian Angel)* - Due to her benevolence, she will randomly select one player ever night to receive a random power up, i.e. a role-block, protective ability, investigation. She will not, however, provide anyone with the ability to kill. Despite aiding anyone, she shall win if town wins.





1.) EnterTheTao
2.) Mangekyou SharingAL
3.) JiraiyaTheGallant
4.) Fireworks
5.) Bioness
6.) Wormodragon
7.) Koi
8.) Amrun
9.) Wez
10.) Didi
11.) St. Lucifer
12.) aiyanah
13.) Atlantic Storm
14.) KamiKazi
15.) Fear
16.) ChaosReaper
17.) Cadrien
18.) Buto Renjin
19.) Mio
20.) R o f l c o p t e r
21.) Princess Ivy
22.) Super Mike
23.) WhatADrag
24.) Noitora
25.) Mei Lin
26.) Megalith
27.) Cycloid
28.) Kitsune
29.) CloudKicker
30.) Narcissus
31.) Sajin
32.) AznKuchikiChick
33.) Chibason
34.) Intus Legere
35.) Banhammer
36.) Cubey
37.) Winchester Gospel
38.) Hiruzen Sarutobi
39.) Stringer Bell
40.) Platinum
41.) gumby2ms
42.) blacklusterseph004
43.) Aggressor
44.) The Red Gil
45.) The Gr8 Destroyer
46.) Jiraiya the Gallant (Tentative spot)
47.) Marco
48.) Synn
49.) SageMaster
50.) Netorie

*Reserves*

1.) Hidden Nin
2.) BROLY THE LEGENDARY ANNOYING NAME SSJ


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

hmm

I'll get in on this shin dig


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

i saw a nearly full list and thought i missed sign-ups 
fuck yeah in


----------



## Firaea (Mar 25, 2011)

Posting to confirm my sign-up.


----------



## Juri (Mar 25, 2011)

Confirm.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 25, 2011)

lol I like my name but u can just call me BROLY like other people do


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup, I'm in.


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I'll join [ChaosReaper]


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't remember joining, actually. O:


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

I assure you you wished to be in. But I'll remove you for the time being, then.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 25, 2011)

avatar theme *

[KamiKazi]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

15 more players before we can get this started.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Chibason]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 25, 2011)

This was the game I was looking foward to. 


*[Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2011)

Why does my name have a weird symbol by it : /


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

What symbol? I don't see anything there.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll join. 
*[Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2011)

Meh, why not. I'll join.

Twill be my first Mafia game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

And what a first game it will be.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 26, 2011)

Holler       .

*[STRINGER]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Amrun]*

Innnnn.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll join LB :33 

*[Platinum]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 26, 2011)

confirming.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

Confirming.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Just posting to confirm i'm in. I actually can't wait for this LB


----------



## MSAL (Mar 26, 2011)

Confirming my spot 

LOL! Just saw in the op;

     34) BROLY THE LEGENDARY ANNOYING NAME SSJ


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

sure i'll bite. lol at cabbage man and foaming at mouth guy. *[gumby2ms]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 26, 2011)

Add me please.

*[blackluster]*


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

*[Sign UP Aggressor]*


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh!  I'm already signed up.  Shit yeah.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh shit, I almost missed this.  Thank God I got here in time.

*[JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I's play 

*[The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I went ahead and put up Jiraiya the Gallant (the other one) for a spot. I've yet to confirm it with him, so could someone check if he's actually interested?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I went ahead and put up Jiraiya the Gallant (the other one) for a spot. I've yet to confirm it with him, so could someone check if he's actually interested?


 
You could, like, VM/PM him, you know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd rather not do much more work as I'm going to be bogged down with actions and write-ups from hell during the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd rather not do much more work as I'm going to be bogged down with actions and write-ups from hell during the game.


 
Lazy bum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Think of it this way. The time I spend typing out a VM/PM to him, I would be wearing down the muscles/tissues in my fingers little by little. Then, when it came down to the intense workload for the game, I wouldn't be able to deliver. Think of this as a way to ensure that you guys get the best experience in the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Think of it this way. The time I spend typing out a VM/PM to him, I would be wearing down the muscles/tissues in my fingers little by little. Then, when it came down to the intense workload for the game, I wouldn't be able to deliver. *Think of this as a way to ensure that you guys get the best experience in the game.*


 
I thought that that was what Sphyer was for ? 

Btw.. I VM'd JTG. 50/50 that it was the right one. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

The one with spaces between his name, hopefully.  Thanks.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The one with spaces between his name, hopefully.  Thanks.


 
That's the one I VM'd... I think. One of them should get a namechange ffs. 
No problem. :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Now we need probably four more. Then anyone else who wants to join is reserves.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Now we need probably four more. Then anyone else who wants to join is reserves.


 
Why are you here, posting, instead of out there getting 4 more people... 
I wanna know which generic townie I'll end up being, you know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Why are you here, posting, instead of out there getting 4 more people...
> I wanna know which generic townie I'll end up being, you know.



Assuming J t G says yes, then only three more players. I'm making a spread sheet for the day/night phase and actions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Nevermind, four spots.  I put JiraiyaTheGallant down twice.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Nevermind, four spots.  I put JiraiyaTheGallant down twice.


 


Maybe I'll spam some invites then...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Much appreciated.


 
Who to invite tho. 
Most people that I can think of have already signed up lol.
Thought of sending DDJ an invite... 
Jove perhaps. >.>

I'll have to check the FC's member list I suppose.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I was looking through the list of James' HoU game. Very convenient, might I add.

I don't believe that Synn, Federer, or Toreno are in this game. Invite them and whoever else isn't in the list in the OP, so we have spots filled up and a nice amount of reserves.

Invite DDJ and Jove and whoever else likes Avatar as well. It would be fun to have them.

Edit: The fuck? How'd I forget Marco?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 26, 2011)

What about WAD?

Are you going to have someone play he role until he returns?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Probably not. I just won't modkill him. Unless we should get a stand-in for him.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 26, 2011)

It would depend on what role the gods of RNG offer to him, but a stand in may be wise.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

First reserve gets his role for the time-being then.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was looking through the list of James' HoU game. Very convenient, might I add.
> 
> I don't believe that Synn, Federer, or Toreno are in this game. Invite them and whoever else isn't in the list in the OP, so we have spots filled up and a nice amount of reserves.
> 
> ...


 
Send the 1st 10 invites. 
I'll wait a bit before sending out more, considering that there are only a few spots left.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

This is going to be a hell of a game.  Can't wait to start randomizing roles and laughing to myself when I see who gets what.


----------



## Mio (Mar 26, 2011)

He will get day 1'd anyway.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2011)

Sign me up

*[SYNN]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I like your set, Synn. I'd wear a Mizukage one, but she's only my second favourite kunoichi. Hancock takes precedence.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 26, 2011)

I said that I didn't remember joining, but not that I wouldn't like to play.

Count me in, LB. :33


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll give it a go. 

*[Netorie]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

And with that, we have our fifty players!  We just need one reserve (at the very least) so someone can play for WAD while he's banned.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And with that, we have our fifty players!




mfw 




> We just need one reserve (at the very least) so someone can play for WAD while he's banned.


 
mfw


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Blame WAD.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Blame WAD.


 
I'm already cursing him... loudly.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Better find one person to take over for him for a bit.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll join (if there is still room for doing so).

[Intus Legere]

EDIT:

So there is only a place for a substitute? Hmph.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome. We have enough players.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2011)

randomize those roles


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

My good friend Intus Legere has decided to pop his mafia cherry for my game. Switching him out so he's an actual player and making BROLY (especially with his attitude) WAD's stand-in.

Edit: He ninja'd me.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome. Lets do this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Randomizing roles now. :33


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Please sign me up as a reserve


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

When does this shit start?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Be patient before I mod-kill you before the game starts.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I am just so excited, I mean a game hosted by LB is my dream. I am expecting great things...


----------

